# Freeport Surf On Super Spook Jr's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Took advantage of this flat surf with Mojo281 and VTGolf and got in the water around 5:30 a.m. Water was flat at 2nd bar and sandy green. Started throwing Super Spook Jr.s and it was over at about 9:00 am. A blow up or fish every cast. 3 of us caught over 100 fish. Brought home 8 with 4 over 23". Get down here and enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweet deal! Great job!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## Trouthound (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't fished much down there. This obviously looks like the time to go. Is there any trick to it? Drive down 3 or 4 miles from the bridge - get in anywhere and just start chunkin?


----------



## TripleSlam (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice report - good job.... we hit last evening with shrimp... may go back weekend with artificials...


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for re-motivating me.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*We Made Them Hate It!!*

Hope the surf holds up so we can do it again tomorrow morning!!! I had a blast with the two of yall, always fun fishing with close friends.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice...too bad that spinning reel ruins the pictures hahah!!!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

We had the same kind of day but we were missing on the size. I glad to see that yall caught some solid ones.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

good work we did well this week also FATTYS


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

on tops to nice!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice report and photo's. What color of choice on the topwater bait's? We fished Thurday morning and had no topwater action at all. What fish we caught were on silver, gold spoons and BA"s Red Shad. Also there were a bunch of gulf trout mixed in to the bunch.


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

3 of us also had 9 fish this morning in surf nice fattys


----------



## oilfieldman26 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great Catch must of been alot of dinks!! 

_________________________
"Were Not Here For A Long Time Just A Good Time"


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super action


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...we had a nice topwater trip like that about a year ago. Made us sore, but so worth it!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like u had a great day congrats


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Specks*

Photo is nicely done.


----------



## bamabreeze (May 2, 2008)

Good job bro.


----------

